# Royal Highland Show/Ingleston



## highlandponygirl (19 June 2015)

Anyone going or been yet? Any highlights so far or anything to watch out for?

I'm looking forward to tomorrow, must try not to spend too much at the trade stalls.


----------



## Chiffy (20 June 2015)

We went on Thursday, loved it all. Hope you are having a great day.


----------



## PorkChop (20 June 2015)

Husband and children went today, they are not back yet so have yet to hear what they have done, hope you had good day and didn't spend too much money


----------



## gembear (20 June 2015)

I went on Thursday and Friday. Didn't spend TOO much, managed to hold myself back in the stalls. 

Loved watching the WH, although didn't love people smacking the hell out of their ponies.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (20 June 2015)

If anyone is going early doors tomorrow I will be in the ring on my darty shortly after 9.30am so you can all come and point and laugh!


----------



## Merlin11 (21 June 2015)

I went on Friday and had a good time mainly watching the ridden highlands. Didn't spend too much. There is a live camera on their website so you can watch some of it from home.


----------



## highlandponygirl (21 June 2015)

I had such a fab time yesterday, had a look at some of the heavy horses in their stalls (felt very small!) some beauties in there. Then we went and watched the paired heavy horse turn out class. Oh my word, the pair of Canadian Belgian Draughts were stunning (I now want one!). I was standing next to the rails watching them thunder past, I'm not surprised the were placed 2nd. It was a close call between them and the Clydesdales that won. 

I didn't spend too much yesterday, though it was tempting. All those equine stalls in one place is such a luxury for me lol, would be very easy to go a bit mad 

How did you get on EKW? I'm sure you both did fab


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (21 June 2015)

The wild one and I were 6th in our class after I screwed up and wrong legged it yet again. I can't remember the last time I DIDN'T wrong leg it at the Highland. I don't do it at other shows just there.

I was expecting to be last and I wasn't despite the screw up so I am happy enough. Freebs wasn't carrying anywhere near enough weight but hey ho! I wasn't out to win purely to ride there myself again after just doing lead rein for the last 4 years lol


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (21 June 2015)

Just watched Landward: CRINGE  alert.
They were talking about cobs, hunters etc, in the background we saw coloured ponies, coloured cobs,  no hunters, and some highlands.
The commentator [was it Dougie] had not a clue, the editor had not a clue], so said Dougie, as some show coloured cobs went past, "I suppose these are CARTHORSES!!!!"             Do they even have a class for CARTHORSES, when were CARTHORSES working on farms ...... I d guess about 1961!! 

PLEASE Landward don't go live when you have no control of the classes behind, and you don't have Clare Balding to commentate ....... yes Clare would know a hunter from a coloured pony class, and might have explained something about showing classes. I don't think Clare would call any horse a carthorse .......... a bit like calling a nice Cheddar "Mousetrap"
I felt a bit for the Ingleston judge who obviously was an knowledgeable,  but where do you start when your interviewer says something along the lines of  "nice carthorses, and what are those hairy ones?


----------



## highlandponygirl (21 June 2015)

Well done EKW.

I know Bonkers, was a great disservice to equestrian sport considering it makes up a huge part of the overall event, bringing in much of the spectators. Would have been nice if they were a bit more informed re the many classes and types of showing involved, could have promoted them all better and caught the interest of any viewers who've never been and were considering going in the future. I mean, who would want to go watch a couple of cart horses  I have images in my head of an old rag and bone man lol  

There were some spectacular horses/ponies on show this week.


----------



## Chiffy (21 June 2015)

Oh dear, I have recorded Landward to watch later!....perhaps not! We have a friend who breeds and shows Clydesdales and did very well. he said the Show is like the Clydesdales Olympics the standard is so high. Its a shame if the TV is not better informed.


----------



## scotlass (22 June 2015)

EKW said:



			If anyone is going early doors tomorrow I will be in the ring on my darty shortly after 9.30am so you can all come and point and laugh!
		
Click to expand...

I saw you with your Dartie .. and I certainly didn't laugh .. lovely pony


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (22 June 2015)

scotlass said:



			I saw you with your Dartie .. and I certainly didn't laugh .. lovely pony
		
Click to expand...

He's an awesome wee pony! Unfortunately I did everything wrong! I left him with far too much energy which instead of resulting in the big trot that I wanted I had a pony keen as mustard who I had to hold onto and the result of holding him was him being seriously overbent. And that was before the wrong leg lol! He also needs a hell of a lot more weight on again for those sort of classes but I am careful with him after him getting lami a few years ago.

It's not often you see the rider taking 100% of the blame but the pony couldn't have done anymore than he did (although his half rear in the collecting ring was NOT acceptable and he has never reared in his life! Wee toad!) Might need to try and find a very, very good younger rider to ride him as realistically I am far too big to ride him.


----------



## scotlass (23 June 2015)

EKW said:



			He's an awesome wee pony! Unfortunately I did everything wrong! I left him with far too much energy which instead of resulting in the big trot that I wanted I had a pony keen as mustard who I had to hold onto and the result of holding him was him being seriously overbent. And that was before the wrong leg lol! He also needs a hell of a lot more weight on again for those sort of classes but I am careful with him after him getting lami a few years ago.

It's not often you see the rider taking 100% of the blame but the pony couldn't have done anymore than he did (although his half rear in the collecting ring was NOT acceptable and he has never reared in his life! Wee toad!) Might need to try and find a very, very good younger rider to ride him as realistically I am far too big to ride him.
		
Click to expand...


These things happen (often at the Highland!), but I thought he was a perfect weight for a native.   The first two in the line are stallions, and the winner, Rushfield Bailey, is one gorgeous chunk of a pony  .. but you are right to think of your pony's year-round welfare, not just for one day of showing.
He certainly didn't disgrace himself, and whilst the wrong-leg may not have helped, compared to some of the in-hand coloureds later on Sunday, thanks to a combination of the wind, planes and flags at the top of the Thistle Ring, did most of their run ups backwards at speed.
We never did get support for that racehorse handy horse class in the main ring .. did we !!  LOL


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (23 June 2015)

From the sounds  of it the ROR class was entertainment enough without us meddling with things lol!


----------



## scotlass (23 June 2015)

EKW said:



			From the sounds  of it the ROR class was entertainment enough without us meddling with things lol!
		
Click to expand...


I saw a part of it  ... it was err .. interesting


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (23 June 2015)

I must go and watch one year! There's nay danger of GrayMo ever qualifying - a certain someone doesn't like me and won't let me qualify


----------

